# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Oestrogeen, en progesteron

## dotito

Heeft er iemand ervaring met Oestrogel en (Utrogestan)> progesteron 


Graag had ik wat meer informatie gehad van mensen die hormonen nemen tijdens hun vervroegde menopauze.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## sietske763

Ha Do,
heb al jaren het med. Femeston, bestaat ook uit oestrogeen-progesteron,
en is voor klachten in de meno/pauze.
was begin 40 ook al in de overgang.
ik heb goede ervaringen met dit middel dat in verschillende sterktes verkrijgbaar is, op recept natuurlijk.
voor mijn opvliegers werkt het niet erg goed, maar wel voor mentale balans.

----------


## mmj

Hoi ik ben 36 en zit al ongeveer 3 jr in de vervroegde overgang,had al klachten voordat ik stopte met anticonceptie maar wist niet waar klachten vandaan kwamen..totdat ik met pil stopte nadat mn man gesteriliseerd was en na veel onderzoek er uiteindelijk in ziekenhuis door gynaecoloog na inwendig echo werd vastgesteld wat ik al vermoedde; bijna geen eicellen meer etc Mijn moeder zat ook rond die leeftijd al in overgang dus waarschijnlijk erfelijk. Ik heb alle klachten die omschreven staan bij overgang, en met name de prik pijnen die ik ervaar, alsof je met naalden op onwillekeurige plaatsen over je lijf wordt geprikt verergerden bij mij bij gebruik van voorgeschreven hormonen speciaal voorbij in overgang, ook werden stemmingswisselingen erger bij mij, ik ben er mee gestopt en de verergerde klachten namen af tot wat ze waren en zijn.

----------


## sietske763

ik moet van gyn hormonen slikken, anders ben ik over een aantal jaren slechter af.
osteoporose treedt op bij vervroegde overgang,
heb gi van gyn hartmeds erbij gekregen omdat dat op den duur goed zou werken tegen nachtelijke opvliegers en slecht slapen.

----------


## mmj

Botontkalking ga ik tegen door te bewegen, moet zeggen dat enige begeleiding vanuit z-huis totaal knudde is vooral bij vervroegde overgang..kreeg die hormonen en die zouden alles wel even oplossen volgens gynaecoloog ,dus niet..ik let goed op voeding en beweging en hoop voor mn 40e eruit te zijn, vind het niks aan zeker niet icm met een jong opgroeiende kinderen (10 en 8 jr) soms voel ik me een oud mens in een vrij jong lijf wat niet doet wat ik wil zowel innerlijk als uiterlijk, vroeger vol energie en actief nu niet meer..die hartmedicatie kan die niet schadelijke bijwerkingen hebben als je die uit voorzorg gebruikt tegen nachtelijke opvliegers ipv hartklachten?

----------


## sietske763

het was een gyn, gespecialiseerd in overgangsklachten, erg kundig was ze....
ipv clonidine geven ze dus regelmatig hartmeds en zij weet echt wel wat ze doet
dat is het voordeel van de FEM-poli......ze nemen voor iedere pat. een uur
natuurlijk lost ze het niet alleen op met meds.....moet ook afvallen en een speciaal dieet volgen tegen botontkalking en te hoog cholesterol
heb het idee dat de hartmeds iets beginnen te werken....s,nacht wat minder opvliegers

heb vroeger jaren op gyn afdeling gewerkt...dus hartmeds werden daar ook voorgeschreven..

----------


## mmj

Ok wist ik niet , niet eerder tegengekomen, fijn dat ze beginnen te werken, heb zelf snachts gelukkig bijna geen opvliegers, af en toe wordt ik zwetend wakker. Hoeveel kg moet je afvallen?, ben zelf voordat ik wist dat ik in vervr. overgang zat, na de kinderen bijna 30kg kwijt geraakt dmv sporten,zonder te dieten zit nu weer onder de 60kg.Grappig ikzelf werk ook in de zorg maar zit helaas al n tijd thuis ivm herstel van operatie aan mn achillespees.

----------


## sietske763

moet ruim 10 kilo afvallen............want dat helpt natuurlijk ook tegen de warmte.

----------


## mmj

Dat gaat je absoluut lukken, zeker als je er ook nog bij beweegt, ikzelf ben destijds de 1e 10kg kwijt geraakt met 1x in de week een uur cardiotraining; fietsen, lopen, crosstrainer, wel langzaam ongeveer in 9 mnd tijd, maar mijn ervaring is als het langzaam gaat blijft t er ook vanaf, en natuurlijk gezond eten.

----------


## sietske763

dat is juist een groot probleem,
ik kan door handicaps vaak dagen niet lopen/bewegen....dus moet het van een dieet hebben

----------


## mmj

Das naar voor je zeg, maar weet wel dat het je het ongetwijfeld gaat lukken was je al begonnen aan het dieet?, zelf worstel ik om van mn rookverslaving af te komen..

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa ja ja dat roken..........ik paf gewoon rustig door.......
zie dat je hier pas lid bent..
er zijn hier meerdere ""stoppen met roken"" topics.
succes zou ik zo zeggen :Big Grin:

----------


## mmj

Dank je wel,Ja daar ben ik al geweest, valt niet mee, mentale knop moet nog om, moet zeggen dat de stemming niet bevorderd wordt door het zitten in de v-overgang, jij veel suc6 met die 10kg, denk dat dat wel gaat lukken bij je, leuk ns met n ander die ook in overgang zit te mailen fijn weeknd! groetjes MMJ

----------


## sietske763

zit net met een knalrood zweethoofd je post te lezen.....
we kunnen best samen babbelen over die verschrikkelijke overgang.
ik weet niet of er een specifiek topic is over overgangsklachen.....volgens mij wel 1 met tips.

ik heb voor speciaal voor dat gezeur s,nachts een waterbed gekocht en de stroom/verwarming er niet opgezet en heb een mini-ventilator pal op mn gezicht gericht....moet zeggen dat door deze acties de nachten echt beter te doen zijn.
in de huiskamer staat ook altijd een ven paraat.
heb gelukkig bijna nooit stemmingswisselingen.

er is hier een mede-lid, Bregje genaamd en zij had een tip gekregen om wat gedroogde abrikozen te eten iedere dag...........en na 15 jaar opvliegers had ze ernog maar 2 ofzo en ze sliep stukken beter, bij mij heeft die tip niet geholpen
miss iets voor jou om te proberen??
jij ook een fijn weekend!

----------

